# GLSL Shader



## mhermann (3. Aug 2007)

Hallo

Hat jemand schon einmal einen Schatten mit einem importierten GLSL-Shader in Java3D hingekriegt? Ist das überhaupt möglich? Bin für jede Anregung dankbar


----------



## theGregg (6. Aug 2007)

hi,

kann man überhaupt GLSL shader in java 3d importieren? Falls ja, sollte das schon gehen. Kommt  natürlich drauf an was für einen Schatten du haben willst (shadow maps oder shadow volumes z.B..). 

Unter LWJGL zumindest habe ich GLSL-Shader zum laufen gebracht, und da ich Zugriff auf alle Features meiner Grafikkarte habe (stencil,shaders,buffers,AF), wären Schatten mit LWJGL durchaus möglich.

Hoffe das hilft.

mfg theGregg


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Aug 2007)

Für Schatten (egal ob Stencil oder Shadowmapping) braucht es übrigens nicht zwingend Shader...


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2007)

theGregg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man überhaupt GLSL shader in java 3d importieren? Falls ja, sollte das schon gehen. Kommt  natürlich drauf an was für einen Schatten du haben willst (shadow maps oder shadow volumes z.B..).
> 
> Unter LWJGL zumindest habe ich GLSL-Shader zum laufen gebracht, und da ich Zugriff auf alle Features meiner Grafikkarte habe (stencil,shaders,buffers,AF), wären Schatten mit LWJGL durchaus möglich.



Ja, die shader können importiert werden. Aber ich glaube ich kann dem Shader nur Punkte, Vektoren und Farben übergeben. Ich habe ein OpenGL Beispiel gefunden, wo ein Schatten erzeugt wird, indem ein sampler2DShadow Objekt übergeben wird. Gibt es so etwas auch in Java3D?


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Aug 2007)

Du brauchst doch aber noch in jedem Fall (für Shadowmapping) die Tiefentextur und da hilft dir der Shader nicht. Der Shader ist doch nur zum "Aufbringen" des Schattens da, nicht zum Erzeugen der Textur. Ob man die mit Java3D erzeugen kann, weiß ich aber leider nicht... :?:


----------

